# shoulder procedure/CPT/ICD-9



## amartinez1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am having difficulty finding icd-9 for frayed bicep tendon and frayed anterior glenoid labrum. 
I am also needing help for cpt code for synovectomy and debridement of frayed bicep tendon. I am not sure but I think it is the 29822. 
My other question is if synovectomy, debridement of glenoid labrum, and debridement of bicep tendon were all done in one operative session does that qualify to code a 29823 extended debridement?
Thanks in advance for your response will greatly appreciate it if someone can point me to the right direction.


----------

